# :: ECS Tuning :: Killer Deals on Radios - 72% OFF - NOW FOR C5A6



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok everyone your patience has paid off. We now can offer *BRAND NEW* Symphony II 6 disc in dash head units at an *AMAZING 72% OFF!!*. Don't hesitate to grab these because we sold out of them VERY FAST during our last sale a couple weeks ago.
Click here to order new Symphony II radios


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:51 AM 1/21/2010_

_Modified by [email protected] at 11:09 AM 2/9/2010_

_Modified by [email protected] at 11:09 AM 2/9/2010_

_Modified by [email protected] at 11:10 AM 2/9/2010_


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:10 AM 2/9/2010_


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1263314194450)*

We are stocking more units now, don't miss out on this deal!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

We now have Gen I and II radios available, so no matter what C5 you drive you are covered!


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Click here to order new Symphony II radios

Might want to fix that link...
Bump for awesome prices!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (izzo)*

Thanks ^^
Corrected!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Killer Deals on Radios - 72% OFF - NOW FOR C5A6 ([email protected])*

In stock, ready to go!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Killer Deals on Radios - 72% OFF - NOW FOR C5A6 ([email protected])*

Thank you for the weekend orders. All PM's replied! Don't miss out, only a handful of these are left.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1266012907983)*

Wow, another weekend of snow, take in your Quattros amazingness! Have a good weekend.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

All PM's have been replied.


----------



## Redhatch92 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I'd like to get one of these radios, I've got a 2000 A6 4.2 which currently has a Symphony I with Bose, is the Symphony II designed to work with the Bose system?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

We recommend that you swap directly with your existing radio. Conversions are possible but they require some vagcom programming. As such we are only recommending direct replacements for these units.


----------

